# Amazing knitting



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Incredible artwork:

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/10/artist-carol-milne-knits-with-glass/

(I wonder which section Admin will put this in. They always move mine around)


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that is fantastic. i would love something like that as an ornament in my sitting room. Lovely. Fantastic work.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

amazing :thumbup:


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!! That's amazing!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

incredible...
the artist really had me faked out - because i was trying to figure out how she could knit with molten glass... and more interestingly - where did she get that VARIEGATED glass??? lol


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Lost wax work is a fun technique in glass making. I thought she was the one that did the live/wet looking fish but isn't. Used to do tatting for a porcelain figurine artist in Seattle since my tatting held up better in that process and was very fine/delicate lace on the figures dresses.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

wow! pretty!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! That would be a great piece to display.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are incredible.


----------



## josantharie (Apr 30, 2013)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd love to do that.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are incredible. Gorgeous! ! !


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Incredible. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I adore glass and knitting. That is just fabulous!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

I was gobsmacked! I use lost wax casting for making jewellery, but I was fascinated reading the process these pieces take to make! How fantastic and original.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love to have one of those!

(I said in the original post that they always move my postings around. They did, too.)


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Breathtaking! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Breathtaking! Sent this on to a friend that is a glass blower. Hope he is as impressed as I am! Would love to have one of her pieces!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Amazing,thanks for posting.


----------

